# Personality Types



## Niachu (Jul 6, 2013)

I'm pretty sure most people know of the 16 Personality Types. Like ENFJ, ISTJ, ESTJ, etc. For anyone that doesn't know, or for anyone who hasn't taken the test, you can take it here. Basically it's a test that assesses a personality type based on how introverted or extroverted you are, what you rely on (intuition, feeling, objective fact) and what you're good at (punctuality, working with your hands, scientific study).

I'm an INTJ. Even if I come off as nice and caring the truth is I am an unfeeling robot that only trusts hard logic (no not really, I'm pretty well mixed with INFP and some ISFP). I generally agree with this assessment because I'm a severe introvert and I want to go into the sciences. I want to serve humanity but in a way that doesn't require me to directly interact with it so much. I enjoy discussions with people that can keep up with me but I avoid small talk like the plague. I don't like complaining about my problems/feelings unless I seek insight from others. If I don't think it has a practical gain I don't do it. However, even if I put my stock in objective solutions I do understand the need to factor the human condition into the equation. I'm not a leader type but I'll take up the mantle if I think I can do the best job of it.

I'm aware the reliability isn't that high in that you can get different answers from a few weeks to the next, and that it's all pretty general, but there's consistency in the many times I've taken it and it's just a fun thing to do. Please don't go off on a tangent about how you think psychology is crap and how you think this assessment is totally vapid and pointless. I'm aware of the criticisms and will question what you have to gain in lecturing everyone before requesting you save it for Deep Thoughts.

So, how many here have taken it before? What did you get? If you take the test and don't fully agree, maybe you can find something you think suits you more.


----------



## The Dude (Jul 6, 2013)

I'm ESFJ, whatever the hell that means.


----------



## The Hunter (Jul 6, 2013)

INFJ: Introvert (67%) iNtuitive (50%) Feeling (12%) Judging (67%)

You have distinctive preference of Introversion over Extraversion (67%)
You have moderate preference of Intuition over Sensing (50%)
You have slight preference of Feeling over Thinking (12%)
You have distinctive preference of Judging over Perceiving (67%)


----------



## Some JERK (Jul 6, 2013)

INTJ.


----------



## champthom (Jul 6, 2013)

High five Nia and somejerk, I'm INTJ too! Though sometimes I got INTP depending on the test.


----------



## The Hunter (Jul 6, 2013)

Awful lot of INTJs here then? Not sure if I'd count because I'm only slightly F or something like that... it really sucks to be emotional.


----------



## Organic Fapcup (Jul 6, 2013)

INTJ

Introvert(56%)  iNtuitive(50%)  Thinking(38%)  Judging(22%)

You have moderate preference of Introversion over Extraversion (56%)
You have moderate preference of Intuition over Sensing (50%)
You have moderate preference of Thinking over Feeling (38%)
You have slight preference of Judging over Perceiving (22%)

That seems about right, yeah.


----------



## The Hunter (Jul 6, 2013)

From Wikipedia:



> INFJs are conscientious and value-driven. They seek meaning in relationships, ideas, and events, with an eye toward better understanding of themselves and others. Using their intuitive skills, they develop a clear and confident vision, which they then set out to execute, aiming to better the lives of others. Like their INTJ counterparts, INFJs regard problems as opportunities to design and implement creative solutions.


Well then...



> INFJs have been mistaken for extroverts, as they tend to possess multiple personalities due to their complex inner life; however, they are true introverts. INFJs are private individuals who prefer to exercise their influence behind the scenes. Though they are very independent, INFJs are intensely interested in the well-being of others. INFJs prefer one-on-one relationships to large groups. Sensitive and complex, they are adept at understanding complicated issues and driven to resolve differences in a cooperative and creative manner.


WELL THEN...



> INFJs have a rich, vivid inner life that they may be reluctant to share with those around them. Nevertheless, they are congenial in their interactions and perceptive of the emotions of others. Generally well liked by their peers, they may often be considered close friends and confidants by most other types; however, they are guarded in expressing their own feelings, especially to new people, and tend to establish close relationships slowly. INFJs tend to be easily hurt, though they may not reveal it (except to their closest companions). INFJs may "silently withdraw as a way of setting limits" rather than expressing their wounded feelings—a behavior that may leave others confused and upset.
> 
> INFJs tend to be sensitive, quiet leaders with a great depth of personality. They are intricately, deeply woven, mysterious, highly complex, and often puzzling, even to themselves. They have an orderly view toward the world but are internally arranged in a complex way that only they can understand. Abstract in communicating, they live in a world of hidden meanings and possibilities. With a natural affinity for art, INFJs tend to be creative and easily inspired, yet they may also do well in the sciences, aided by their intuition.


Thank you, Wikipedia, for pretty much describing myself for me. Really, it's shocking how well that sums me up.


----------



## TL 611 (Jul 6, 2013)

ISTP bitches. Guess who the wiki said is an ISTP? 

Clint Eastwood  8-)


----------



## Da Pickle Monsta (Jul 6, 2013)

Fellow INTJ here.


----------



## Dollars2010 (Jul 6, 2013)

Um, oh dear.

INFJ
Introvert(100%)  iNtuitive(38%)  Feeling(25%)  Judging(1%)

    You have strong preference of Introversion over Extraversion (100%)
    You have moderate preference of Intuition over Sensing (38%)
    You have moderate preference of Feeling over Thinking (25%)
    You have marginal or no preference of Judging over Perceiving (1%)


----------



## Grand Number of Pounds (Jul 6, 2013)

I've taken the test a few times before. I'm a ISFJ or ISFP depending on the test.


----------



## The Hunter (Jul 6, 2013)

Hunger Mythos said:
			
		

> Um, oh dear.
> 
> INFJ
> Introvert(*100%*)  iNtuitive(38%)  Feeling(25%)  Judging(1%)
> ...


Welcome to the clu-OH MY GOD.

I guess I was right when I told myself visiting you would be the most awkward situation on the planet. I still wouldn't mind having a Sit-In-Separate-Rooms-and-Eat-Maccaroni-Silently party with you, though.


----------



## Dollars2010 (Jul 6, 2013)

The Hunter said:
			
		

> Hunger Mythos said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aww gosh, that sounds like my kind of party!


----------



## pickleniggo (Jul 6, 2013)

Well...I think my results could vary day to day, but:
INTJ
Introvert(44%)  iNtuitive(12%)  Thinking(25%)  Judging(11%)


----------



## darkhorse816 (Jul 6, 2013)

ENFP

You have moderate preference of Extraversion over Introversion (56%)
You have slight preference of Intuition over Sensing (12%)
You have moderate preference of Feeling over Thinking (38%)
You have moderate preference of Perceiving over Judging (44%)


----------



## Male (Jul 6, 2013)

ESFJ 
Extravert(11%) Sensing(25%) Feeling(25%) Judging(33%)

You have slight preference of Extraversion over Introversion (11%) 
You have moderate preference of Sensing over Intuition (25%) 
You have moderate preference of Feeling over Thinking (25%) 
You have moderate preference of Judging over Perceiving (33%)


----------



## LM 697 (Jul 7, 2013)

INFJ, just like TOM SELLECK and MEL GIBSON.  8-)


----------



## The Hunter (Jul 7, 2013)

CompyRex said:
			
		

> INFJ, just like TOM SELLECK and MEL GIBSON.  8-)


And yours truly. 8-)


----------



## teheviltwin (Jul 7, 2013)

Me age 19:

ENFP

You have strong preference of Extraversion over Introversion (78%)
You have slight preference of Intuition over Sensing (12%)
You have moderate preference of Feeling over Thinking (38%)
You have moderate preference of Perceiving over Judging (56%)

Me now:

ISTP

You have strong preference of Introversion over Extraversion (100%)
You have moderate preference of Sensing over Intuition (25%)
You have marginal or no preference of Thinking over Feeling (1%)
You have slight preference of Perceiving over Judging (22%)


----------



## IcyHotWings (Jul 7, 2013)

I got INFP, the most notable INFP apparently being Princess Diana. I guess we're a rare breed. (Introvert(67%)  iNtuitive(12%)  Feeling(25%)  Perceiving(11)%)


----------



## Lil (Jul 7, 2013)

ISFP
Introvert(44%)  Sensing(25%)  Feeling(62%)  Perceiving(33)%
You have moderate preference of Introversion over Extraversion (44%)
You have moderate preference of Sensing over Intuition (25%)
You have distinctive preference of Feeling over Thinking (62%)
You have moderate preference of Perceiving over Judging (33%)

I share a personality type with Nero. Bow down, plebians.


----------



## Lady Houligan (Jul 7, 2013)

I always get INFJ, but I think I'm more between that and ENFJ.


----------



## Pikimon (Jul 7, 2013)

INTJ
Introvert(11%)  iNtuitive(75%)  Thinking(38%)  Judging(22%)
You have slight preference of Introversion over Extraversion (11%)
You have distinctive preference of Intuition over Sensing (75%)
You have moderate preference of Thinking over Feeling (38%)
You have slight preference of Judging over Perceiving (22%)

What does that mean?


----------



## The Hunter (Jul 7, 2013)

Pikimon said:
			
		

> INTJ
> Introvert(11%)  iNtuitive(75%)  Thinking(38%)  Judging(22%)
> You have slight preference of Introversion over Extraversion (11%)
> You have distinctive preference of Intuition over Sensing (75%)
> ...


Actually, I kind of expected you to get INTJ or INFJ. Allow me to translate as much as I know of that.

Slight Introversion: You prefer your space to some extent over being around a lot of people. You'd probably prefer to stay in on a Saturday night rather than hang out. Or maybe you're fine with being around a crowd, just not too many people.

Distinct Intuition: You have a way of assessing things almost immediately rather than having to rely on what your environment is trying to tell you.

Moderate Thinking: Rather than going with what your heart tells you, you'll consider something before immediately acting.

Slight Judging: You tend to draw conclusions based on what you know about the situation, not what's presented to you at the time being.

(someone correct me if I'm wrong about any of that)


----------



## Pikimon (Jul 7, 2013)

The Hunter said:
			
		

> Pikimon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah okay that makes sense of it. A lot of the questions I kinda wish it had a "both" option since I can be very wishy-washy about a lot of things.


----------



## Niachu (Jul 7, 2013)

Apparently INTJ is one of the rarest breeds.

...And I still choose to believe this is true and that we all gather here.


----------



## The Hunter (Jul 7, 2013)

Niachu said:
			
		

> Apparently INTJ is one of the rarest breeds.


Yeah, no, I refuse to believe that. According to these results, you people are freaking everywhere.


----------



## Pikimon (Jul 7, 2013)

We're like cockroaches, we just crawl over everything infesting it with our emotions


----------



## Niachu (Jul 7, 2013)

Pikimon said:
			
		

> We're like cockroaches, we just crawl over everything infesting it with our emotions



It's okay. The world has room for both Spocks AND McCoys.


----------



## LM 697 (Jul 7, 2013)

Niachu said:
			
		

> Pikimon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No room for any Odos, though.


----------



## Some JERK (Jul 8, 2013)

The Hunter said:
			
		

> Niachu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



it could just be that this particular format of discussion/interaction is more appealing to INTJ types.


----------



## Niachu (Jul 8, 2013)

Who else would want to scientifically dissect Chris?


----------



## c-no (Jul 8, 2013)

I took this test before. My results are still the same:
ISFJ
Introvert(44%)  Sensing(62%)  Feeling(12%)  Judging(33%)
You have moderate preference of Introversion over Extraversion (44%)
You have distinctive preference of Sensing over Intuition (62%)
You have slight preference of Feeling over Thinking (12%)
You have moderate preference of Judging over Perceiving (33%)


----------



## GV 002 (Jul 8, 2013)

I took this test quite a few years ago, and apparently I'm an ENFP - extraversion, intuition, feeling, perception, or the idealist champion.


----------



## José Mourinho (Jul 11, 2013)

INFJ for me.

Introvert(44%)  iNtuitive(25%)  Feeling(12%)  Judging(11%)


----------



## PrimeCutDiggityDog (Jul 13, 2013)

INTJ

Introvert(67%)  iNtuitive(12%)  Thinking(38%)  Judging(44%)

You have distinctive preference of Introversion over Extraversion (67%)
You have slight preference of Intuition over Sensing (12%)
You have moderate preference of Thinking over Feeling (38%)
You have moderate preference of Judging over Perceiving (44%)

Eh...


----------



## NoDarkies (Jul 19, 2013)

I think I'm an ISTJ, from memory.

EDIT: I took the test Niachu linked to make sure I was correct, and indeed I am:


> *ISTJ* Introvert(100%)  Sensing(1%)  Thinking(50%)  Judging(22%)
> You have strong preference of Introversion over Extraversion (100%)
> You have marginal or no preference of Sensing over Intuition (1%)
> You have moderate preference of Thinking over Feeling (50%)
> You have slight preference of Judging over Perceiving (22%)


----------



## Hyperion (Jul 19, 2013)

INTP


----------



## YouDorks (Jul 19, 2013)

I remember scoring INTJ (The godtier mary-sue mastermind type everyone likes to think they are) when we did this in high school psych. TBH, I'd probably score something different with another test. I know psychology is one of those abstract "sort-of" sciences, but there's no way in Hell these tests are any sort of objective measure of... anything. Personality forums are basically e-peen stroking identity clubs for Aspies. This is no more reliable an indicator of personality than those zodiac placemats in Chinese restaraunts. Confirmation bias is the basis behind all horoscopes.

My hypothesis on the occurrence of INTJ here:

INTJ = Aspie

Hey, somebody had to say it.  I bet Chris would score INTJ too if he took this stupid test.

/rant

*runs*


----------



## PrimeCutDiggityDog (Jul 19, 2013)

YouDorks said:
			
		

> INTJ = Aspie





			
				PrimeCutDiggityDog said:
			
		

> INTJ



Well, you're right about that. I'm aspie and got INTJ.


----------



## Aiko Heiwa (Jul 20, 2013)

INFP, like I always get.


----------



## cypocraphy (Jul 20, 2013)

I'm a Hulkamaniac.


----------



## Mourning Dove (Sep 19, 2013)

Wow, we have a lot of introverts here. Anyway, I'm...

INFJ
Introvert(78%)  iNtuitive(88%)  Feeling(25%)  Judging(33%)

You have strong preference of Introversion over Extraversion (78%)
You have strong preference of Intuition over Sensing (88%)
You have moderate preference of Feeling over Thinking (25%)
You have moderate preference of Judging over Perceiving (33%)


----------



## SlowInTheMinds (Sep 19, 2013)

The Dude said:
			
		

> I'm ESFJ, whatever the hell that means.


Welcome to the club.

ESFJ here too.


----------



## Null (Sep 19, 2013)

INTP.

I imagine I'm not a "J" because I like to watch things. I don't really care how they turn out. I also find it really easy to empathize with people and understand why the worst of us behave as they do.

There was some other test that a friend wanted me to take that rated people into like, 8 different personality types with a 1-10 scale of healthiness. She said I'd be a very unhealthy caring type.


----------



## random_pickle (Sep 19, 2013)

INTJ

Introvert(78%)  iNtuitive(38%)  Thinking(38%)  Judging(78%)
•You have strong preference of Introversion over Extraversion (78%)
•You have moderate preference of Intuition over Sensing (38%)
•You have moderate preference of Thinking over Feeling (38%)
•You have strong preference of Judging over Perceiving (78%)

hmm, yeah


----------



## Golly (Sep 21, 2013)

I've always been an INxJ, very slightly teetering on F or T depending on my mood. Nowadays, I almost exclusively get INFJ, though, which I definitely feel describes me best. 
Being an INFJ is...never dull. But I imagine every personality type thinks they're exciting too. So meh.


----------



## exball (Sep 21, 2013)

I haven't even taken the thing but I know i'm an introvert. I'm terrified of rejection but seek approval from everyone so I don't enjoy talking to people I don't know.


----------



## AtroposHeart (Sep 21, 2013)

I am INFP


----------



## Oglooger (Sep 26, 2013)

For some reason I always get INTJ.


----------



## Lefty's Revenge (Oct 20, 2013)

Extravert(44%)  iNtuitive(75%)  Thinking(1%)  Judging(33%)
You have moderate preference of Extraversion over Introversion (44%)
You have distinctive preference of Intuition over Sensing (75%)
You have marginal or no preference of Thinking over Feeling (1%)
You have moderate preference of Judging over Perceiving (33%)

Entj. My thinking is usually stronger. Don't know why its so low today. 

I was always under the impression that the INTJ was the rarest of personality types. Apparently that distinction goes to the INFJ. I'm curious as to the religious affiliations of the board members. INTJs are one of the most likely to be atheists.


----------



## Dork Of Ages (Oct 20, 2013)

INTJ
Introvert(89%)  iNtuitive(38%)  Thinking(50%)  Judging(44%)
    You have strong preference of Introversion over Extraversion (89%)
    You have moderate preference of Intuition over Sensing (38%)
    You have moderate preference of Thinking over Feeling (50%)
    You have moderate preference of Judging over Perceiving (44%)

Sometimes I am J, sometimes I am P. It depends on the situation, and how I can express my opnion.


----------



## GGGBYBYBY (Oct 20, 2013)

INFP
Introvert(11%)  iNtuitive(25%)  Feeling(38%)  Perceiving(44)%
You have slight preference of Introversion over Extraversion (11%)
You have moderate preference of Intuition over Sensing (25%)
You have moderate preference of Feeling over Thinking (38%)
You have moderate preference of Perceiving over Judging (44%)


----------



## applecat (Oct 20, 2013)

I've tested as ENFJ since high school, but I figured I'd confirm it:

ENFJ
Extravert(33%)  iNtuitive(62%)  Feeling(88%)  Judging(11%)

    You have moderate preference of Extraversion over Introversion (33%)
    You have distinctive preference of Intuition over Sensing (62%)
    You have strong preference of Feeling over Thinking (88%)
    You have slight preference of Judging over Perceiving (11%)

So basically you are all my best friends and I love you and if you don't love me back I'm going to cry.


----------



## Burning Love (Oct 21, 2013)

When I first took the test at like 18, I was INTP. Now I'm ENTP. And the first ENTP here, apparently. :3

HELLO INTROVERTS I'M GONNA TORMENT YOU WITH MY EXTREME SOCIABILITY and then lose all my energy and collapse into bed for twelve hours of fetal position sleep.


----------



## The Hunter (Oct 21, 2013)

Burning Love said:
			
		

> When I first took the test at like 18, I was INTP. Now I'm ENTP. And the first ENTP here, apparently. :3
> 
> HELLO INTROVERTS I'M GONNA TORMENT YOU WITH MY EXTREME SOCIABILITY and then lose all my energy and collapse into bed for twelve hours of fetal position sleep.


For someone who gets exhausted from too much socialization/being put around people I don't know, I actually handle extroverts pretty well. I mean, I'm dying on the inside, but I do my best to help them feel comfortable. Everyone's health comes before my own, y'know...


----------



## Burning Love (Oct 21, 2013)

The Hunter said:
			
		

> Burning Love said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Most of my best friends/romances over the years have been introverts, so I know how to handle them. If they need their quiet, I let them have their quiet. Even if on the inside my mind has become basically a collage of random thoughts I wish deeply to express. lol. 

It's often said that ENTPs are the most introverted extrovert, I would agree. I can be extremely outward and then retreat extremely inward in a moment's notice, usually when the situation is appropriate for such a reversal.


----------



## The Hunter (Oct 21, 2013)

Burning Love said:
			
		

> The Hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, other introverts on the other hand, I'm actually kind of bad with. I always want to talk specifically to them. I absolutely *adore* quiet people. They're the funniest, brightest people I know, and I always want to be with them, but they just want to be left alone. Then I get upset and extroverts try to cheer me up, and I tell *them* I want to be left alone. I like close, private relationships, and I'd rather be a duo than a group.

I really don't know much about INFJ, and I don't really feel a need to look into it. But I know it really hit the nail on the head when I read the results.


----------



## Burning Love (Oct 21, 2013)

The Hunter said:
			
		

> Oh, other introverts on the other hand, I'm actually kind of bad with. I always want to talk specifically to them. I absolutely *adore* quiet people. They're the funniest, brightest people I know, and I always want to be with them, but they just want to be left alone. Then I get upset and extroverts try to cheer me up, and I tell *them* I want to be left alone. I like close, private relationships, and I'd rather be a duo than a group.
> 
> I really don't know much about INFJ, and I don't really feel a need to look into it. But I know it really hit the nail on the head when I read the results.


Introverts tend to latch onto me for whatever reason... like, people tell me I've got one of those intimidating alpha vibes, but introverts get me in private and soon I'm like, the de facto protector from other E-types. lol. I also don't ignore them when other people are around, but don't try to bring them into a conversation that would be awkward for them... and I think that's pretty appreciated. Introverts are special, for sure. It's a balancing act to make them comfy and safe, but I like finding the balance. 

I'm like 98.9% sure the girl I've been on/off with this year is INFJ, and holy damn, they are intense. It's like talking to a complex emotional puzzle all the time every time. I don't know so much about emotions but I want to work my way through and find the person at her core, the one that is obscured by all the ridiculously complex feels. She can turn the most simple thoughts (about feelings, of course) into a poetic musing for the ages. INFJ are, imo, the most fascinating type because of things like that. I WANT TO SMOTHER THEM ALL IN WARMTH AND HUGS.  :mrgreen: 

ENFJs are boss too. My sister is one and so was my best friend in university, there's some natural (friendly) chemistry between ENFJ-ENTP. Very good in teams. You feelers, sheesh.


----------



## The Hunter (Oct 21, 2013)

Burning Love said:
			
		

> The Hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I'd say my feelings used to get horribly out of control. They still sporadically make me do something stupid every now and then, but I've for the most part learned to control myself. I used to over analyze things all the time, and it really didn't get me anywhere. It does mean I like poetry more than I should, though. It's fun, it's like putting a puzzle together to try and find out what the author is saying (and being wrong about it 100% of the time, even when you're right). In the end, I really do sell myself short of a lot of things, and I really don't think I'm anything special at all, but literally everyone tells me I'm incredibly good at one thing or another. I think only one person in my entire life has ever made me feel shitty enough to confirm my suspicions about myself, but I have to move on from that and realize that what they say isn't right when compared to the hundreds of positive responses I get from other people.

See, now I'm gonna be here forever because I don't know how to politely end conversations, and because this is really starting to interest me.


----------



## Burning Love (Oct 21, 2013)

The Hunter said:
			
		

> Burning Love said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There was a long period in my life, from 12ish until around 21, where I didn't feel much at all. Up and down, that was it. Since 21, though, my emotions have heated up considerably as I turned from a cold rationalist into something different. I wouldn't say I've been as bad as any of the INFJs I've known, because you guys can really twist yourself into a right mess, but it gets wild sometimes. Especially if I've been drinking, or if someone has hurt my feelings. 

That analysis thing, yes, my friend does this thing where she will analyze everything so much that she ends up thinking about things so ridiculously far from true that she basically goes full circle and starts to believe them. It's like thinking yourself into a hole. She's got some mildly dissociative features in addition and that makes things even worse, but it also provides a surprising window into how the INFJ brain functions even without mental illness. 

My problem is, I can never find the words to describe complex feelings, and any way I try to describe them comes out sounding either ridiculous or like song lyrics. (Probably correlates strongly with being a musician.) INFJs seem to have the opposite reaction. You can describe the simplest feelings to such a degree that it makes me wonder if my own feelings are actually way more complex than they seem and I'm just inept at them. Then, it also seems like INFJs get lost so easily because when even the lighter feelings can be ridiculously complex, the more complicated ones (or several at a time) end up stretching their minds so far that they will be trying for days at a time to understand every last detail. 

As you implied, you sell yourself short, presumably because of how deeply into thought you go about these more complex feelings.

But there's also more to it than feelings, like ideas, talents, philosophy, etc. I can imagine how you could end up feeling bad about a lot of things with such deep analysis. 

I fall prey to the same kinds of things. If people say I'm _x_ then I'm probably _y_ because people said _A_ was _x_ when they were actually _y_... and I have very little sense of self on top of that. I need some emotional development, I think.


----------



## PvtRichardCranium (Oct 21, 2013)

ENFJ
Extravert(89%)  iNtuitive(12%)  Feeling(38%)  Judging(22%)
You have strong preference of Extraversion over Introversion (89%)
You have slight preference of Intuition over Sensing (12%)
You have moderate preference of Feeling over Thinking (38%)
You have slight preference of Judging over Perceiving (22%)

I'm the giver.

This makes sense. I've always been willing to buy my friends stuff whenever I had money left over, and I love socializing.



> In general, ENFJs are charming, warm, gracious, creative and diverse individuals with richly developed insights into what makes other people tick.



That makes me the perfect sensitive guy. Ladies, all hands on me!


----------



## Burning Love (Oct 21, 2013)

PvtRichardCranium said:
			
		

> ENFJ
> Extravert(89%)  iNtuitive(12%)  Feeling(38%)  Judging(22%)
> You have strong preference of Extraversion over Introversion (89%)
> You have slight preference of Intuition over Sensing (12%)
> ...


We should be friends   

/broke as shiiiiiiit


----------



## PvtRichardCranium (Oct 21, 2013)

Burning Love said:
			
		

> PvtRichardCranium said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fulltime guitarist and perpetually unemployed? We should start a band and confess our love on stage!


----------



## The Hunter (Oct 21, 2013)

PvtRichardCranium said:
			
		

> That makes me the perfect sensitive guy. Ladies, all MANOS on me!


You're not as nice as me, you fucking loser.


----------



## Burning Love (Oct 21, 2013)

PvtRichardCranium said:
			
		

> Fulltime guitarist and perpetually unemployed? We should start a band and confess our love on stage!


>Slayer display pic

okay


----------



## PvtRichardCranium (Oct 21, 2013)

Burning Love said:
			
		

> PvtRichardCranium said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



\m/(ﾟДﾟ\)\m/


----------



## Mourning Dove (Oct 22, 2013)

Hooray more statistical graphs from Mourning Dove! These ones will be about the contrasting personality traits mentioned in this thread! These graphs are out of 40 responses so far.

Introverts appear to be the majority...


...as are Intuitives. Odd that these two pie charts are identical.

Here are the other two.

Thinking and Feeling are about even.


Judging is the majority here.


----------



## Niachu (Oct 22, 2013)

Hooray for demographics!


----------



## exball (Oct 22, 2013)

Mourning Dove said:
			
		

> Here are the other two.
> 
> Thinking and Feeling are about even.
> 
> ...



MORNING DOVE LOVES THE F OUTTA GRAPHS!


----------



## The Hunter (Oct 31, 2013)

Relevant:






Sorry the descriptions are so small. Couldn't find a larger size of this.


----------



## AtroposHeart (Oct 31, 2013)

I retook the test recently, twice on two different forums and it says I am an INFJ


----------



## c-no (Oct 31, 2013)

The Hunter said:
			
		

> Relevant:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As a ISFJ, I'am C-3PO. At least I'm not Jar Jar.


----------



## The Hunter (Oct 31, 2013)

c-no said:
			
		

> The Hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, I got Obi-Wan Kenobi, which I guess makes me the coolest person on this forum.


----------



## Lefty's Revenge (Nov 2, 2013)

The Hunter said:
			
		

> c-no said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damn, why I gotta be leia =/


----------



## garbageraider (Jan 11, 2014)

INTJ
Introvert(100%)  iNtuitive(100%)  Thinking(100%)  Judging(56%)
•You have strong preference of Introversion over Extraversion (100%)
•You have strong preference of Intuition over Sensing (100%)
•You have strong preference of Thinking over Feeling (100%)
•You have moderate preference of Judging over Perceiving (56%)


----------



## Dr.Research (Jan 11, 2014)

I'm an INTP.


----------



## Phil Ken Sebben (Jan 11, 2014)

I've taken this test a dozen times, twice for actual professional reasons, and each time it comes up INTJ even though the questions are different.

Not that I necessarily believe that asking a set of binary questions can really determine your personality, I feel it's more like a party game and a way to pigeonhole people into a rather rigid hierarchy.  And yes, the definition of an INTJ fits me like the proverbial glove. Make of that what you will.


----------



## The Hunter (Jan 11, 2014)

Retook the test again because I feel more outgoing these days and feel like my personality as a whole has been changing. I previously scored INFJ. Here are the new results:

INFJ
Introvert(89%)  iNtuitive(75%)  Feeling(25%)  Judging(44%)

    You have strong preference of Introversion over Extraversion (89%)
    You have distinctive preference of Intuition over Sensing (75%)
    You have moderate preference of Feeling over Thinking (25%)
    You have moderate preference of Judging over Perceiving (44%)

I'm even more INFJ than I was months ago, fuck me.

So yeah, my personality is longer than previously photographed and no longer bent.


----------



## Fialovy (Jan 11, 2014)

INTJ all the way!


----------



## Oglooger (Jan 11, 2014)

INTJ reporting in.


----------



## Vodka's My BFF (Jan 12, 2014)

Well, that answers a lot.

ENFP
Extravert(89%)  iNtuitive(38%)  Feeling(50%)  Perceiving(22)%

    You have strong preference of Extraversion over Introversion (89%)
    You have moderate preference of Intuition over Sensing (38%)
    You have moderate preference of Feeling over Thinking (50%)
    You have slight preference of Perceiving over Judging (22%)


----------



## dogprince (Jan 12, 2014)

Rarest personality type my ass, pretty much every person on the Internet is an INTJ. They're probably rare off the net though, heh.

I'm an ISTP.


----------



## The Hunter (Jan 12, 2014)

dogprince said:
			
		

> Rarest personality type my ass, pretty much every person on the Internet is an INTJ. They're probably rare off the net though, heh.
> 
> I'm an ISTP.


I heard INFJ was the rarest, but I guess that just validates that it's a load.


----------



## GV 002 (Jan 13, 2014)

The Hunter said:
			
		

> Relevant:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Qui-Gon Jinn, huh?  Nice hair.


----------



## hellbound (Jan 14, 2014)

I pretty consistently test INTJ. Have to take it again to see percentages or whatever and I don't feel like that right now. I know it must be marginal J vs. P because once or twice I've gotten INTP.

It fits pretty well.


----------



## The Fair Lady (Jan 15, 2014)

Ah yeah, I've taken this test a few times before. I'm ISFP.


----------



## FramerGirl420 (Jan 16, 2014)

ISFP
Introvert(44%)  Sensing(12%)  Feeling(62%)  Perceiving(11)%
You have moderate preference of Introversion over Extraversion (44%)
You have slight preference of Sensing over Intuition (12%)
You have distinctive preference of Feeling over Thinking (62%)
You have slight preference of Perceiving over Judging (11%)

Distinct preference of Feeling over Thinking...
I'm a woman, so what did you expect?


----------



## Jackolantern (Jan 22, 2014)

I've done the Myers-Briggs test twice. Once when I was working in the US and once for college.
Both times I got ENFP.

Makes sense really. I like being around people and dislike things being too structured.


----------



## EI 903 (Jan 22, 2014)

ISTJ here.


----------



## Obnoxion (Jan 23, 2014)

I usually get ISFP, and got it again this time. I don't really keep an eye on the percentages, but they are as following:

Strong preference of Introversion over Extraversion (89%)
Slight preference of Sensing over Intuition (12%)
Slight preference of Feeling over Thinking (12%)
Moderate preference of Perceiving over Judging (56%)

That makes me wonder what personality type Chris would be. Not that those letters really mean anything, just out of curiosity.


----------



## Attention_Whore (Jan 25, 2014)

INTJ
Introvert(67%)  iNtuitive(50%)  Thinking(25%)  Judging(33%)

Pretty consistent with previous times I've taken these tests.


----------



## cypocraphy (Jan 25, 2014)

Obnoxion said:
			
		

> That makes me wonder what personality type Chris would be.



Autistic.


----------



## Rio (Jan 25, 2014)

INFP
Introvert(67%)  iNtuitive(38%)  Feeling(88%)  Perceiving(22)%

You have distinctive preference of Introversion over Extraversion (67%)
You have moderate preference of Intuition over Sensing (38%)
You have strong preference of Feeling over Thinking (88%)
You have slight preference of Perceiving over Judging (22%)

Not 100% sure about how accurage it is, but I guess it is pretty hard to judge your own personality.


----------



## exball (Feb 25, 2014)

INFP as hell.


----------



## Fialovy (Feb 25, 2014)

I took it again for a class and I scored ISTJ this time. Usually I score INTJ, but the N is usually really, really, really borderline. Like, only one or two tie-breaker questions gave me the S it seems. Everything else is really, really strong, especially introvert and thinking. Judging is too, but sometimes the questions can be a bit confusing, especially when they ask me about me being organized because I am, it just that it's in my own weird sort of way that to most people looks like chaos without structure, but no, I just have a hidden method to the madness.


----------



## geewizz (Mar 2, 2014)

ENFJ here.


----------



## Sissy (Mar 1, 2021)

INFP. I'm also a Leo sun and a Pisces  moon.


----------



## UtadaWasabi2 (Mar 3, 2021)

I am the most autistic personality type of them all. ISTP


----------

